# Infected scent glands?



## Myia09 (Aug 25, 2010)

Mirad of problems. Two nights ago, Chewy (Unspayed) stated making a nest and pulled a TAD of fur. She has since destoryed the nest, eaten hay out of it, pooped/pee and shows no signs of anything.

But I looked at her today and she had a small poopy butt that was covering her genitals so I cleaned it off

her vulva was a tad red, and on each scent gland there was hard black stuff I thoguht was poop. It came off. Theleft scent gland looks like regular skin..the right looks red/purple and a little "Shiny"

Does she have an infected scent gland? Or was it just poop that irritated her?

She also showed no interest in fresh greens, although I saw her yesterday munching on hay.

I know you treat infected scent glands with a topical cream; can I buy it or should I jsut take her to the vet?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2010)

we check all of ours and clean them every month and as needed and have only had one problem--Nikki got really swollen last Xmas Eve. Had some antibiotic left over from one of our bridge bunnies so we lucked out as no vets available for four days. Usually we just clean with baby wipes and use a little neosporin and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 25, 2010)

Adark sometimes waxy substance accumulates natuarally in the scent glands and can be cleaned (but very carefully) with mineral oil to loosen it and q-tips to remove it. . 

Is it possible that you mistook this for poop and possibly irritated the skin next to the scent glands ?

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55074&forum_id=10


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah..I do think it was just poop in the scent gland.

But now I found out she hasn't been eating her cecals....there were a bunch.

So I removed pellets and gave hay only. She ate a lot and was pooping..

However her poop is smaller than usual.

This is still concerning. Should I go get her papaya pills?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not a believer in papaya pills (other than as a lower-sugar treat). If you want to give her a supplement, try a probiotic instead.


----------

